# Bandwidth Exceeded



## dvsDave (May 31, 2004)

wow... it's been a long time coming, but the site has gotten so big that we exceeded the allotted bandwidth. No worries, I allotted more for the site, but it was pretty cool to see that CB is used by over 700 people now! I thank you all for making CB your home and I hope that you all have a great day!

-dvsDave


----------



## zac850 (May 31, 2004)

just wondering, how much bandwidth did we use?

also, are we still on the old server, where are we with the server question?


----------



## dvsDave (May 31, 2004)

we went upwards of 4.5GB, and I upped it to 8GB a month. 

We are still on the old server, the database is migrated, but the files don't like the old db and I am working on upgrading the site.


----------



## ship (May 31, 2004)

Hope you can eventually do something about the internet server errors. Just posted something and got the error message and instead of as in the past, the message was posted this time it was lost. These errors are very annoying.


----------



## avkid (Jun 8, 2004)

speaking of, well things when are the t-shirts coming?


----------

